# Sunday-a sad day in racing history



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I don't know if any of you are race fans, but yesterday was one of the most tragic days in racing history. On the final lap of the Daytona 500 Dale Earnhart was killed when his car crashed into the wall and was hit by another car. As an avid race fan, a am deeply touched by his loss and my heart goes out to his family. Earnhart did a lot for NASCAR and helped to elevate the sport above it's Southern-Boy, ******* status.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Pete,
I just read about it this morning.
I am not a avid race fan,But D. Ernhart was a very classy guy.He will be sorley missed by fans and family. It is indeed tragic
cc


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Yes, this was a sad day... 

On a side note, and to show just how tacky some companies can be, I used to work for a collectibles company (collectors plates, dolls, houses, etc) that made a fortune on Princess Diana commemortive stuff just weeks after her death... I would imagine they are working on an Earnhart plate right now...

Glad I'm not there any more...


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Truly a sad thing especially since he was racing with his son. He will be missed


----------



## cwk (Nov 24, 2000)

A very sad day indeed.We watch Nascar every
Day there is a race and the Daytona 500 was
"The Big One".When I saw the crash I thought
nothing of it and went out to the diningroom to tell a waitress "Well, Dale hit the wall but his driver won".My thoughts and prayers go out to his family.Bill


----------

